# The drug cocktail that cured my SA/depression



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Current regimen:
Nardil 45mg (AM on empty stomach)
Nuvigil 75mg (AM, take 2 days off a week)
Lyrica 100mg (2 hours before bed)

I went through all the SSRIs for years and they never did much but blunt my emotions and give me bad side effects. I stopped taking all psych meds due to terrible side effects and swore them off. I tried to cope with my SA through smoking pot for about a year or so. Dont do that, it really only increases you anxiety and makes things worse in the long run.

My dad is a psychiatrist and recommended a renowned psych in New Orleans. Luckily I live only a little over an hour away. This guy has won top 100 doctors in America award for the past 10-12 years (forgot exactly when counting his awards on the wall). MD in psychiatry and Ph.D in neuropharmacology so he really knows what he is doing.

If your psych is too scared to try to any one these meds, honestly go see another psych. There are plenty of idiot psychiatrists out there that will put you through every SSRI even though the last one failed. Find yourself a good psychiatrist that listens to YOU and what YOU WANT.

I've been taking *Nardil* for 7 months now. I know its an MAOI and it has all these "horrible side effects". Not true, you can still most common cheeses, avoid blue cheese and others that are very aged and foods with high tyramine in them.

I started out on 30 mg for 2 weeks, then 45mg for a week, then got to 60mg and stayed there for long time. Had inorgasmia and insomnia but I felt great after it started working. It really is an incredible effective drug for SA and depression. I backed down to 45mg mainly because of terrible insomnia i was having, which was also due to being dependent on marijuana for sleep, and have been on that for a long time now. I am very talkitive now, always asking questions in my classes, I just couldnt do that before without feeling anxiety. If i feel i ever need a bump in mood i might bump up the Nardil to 60mg for a day or so every 2 weeks.

I first decided to start it and was scared about the side effects, just really didnt want to start a new drug. To beat SA you have to face these fears and take a risk. I have no had any weight gain. Now I have zero side effects Nardil, you cant beat that!

Next drug I added to my cocktail was *Nuvigil* 75mg.
Wow, talk about a dopamine boost without any anxiety whatsoever as opposed to many other stimulants like amphetamines, methlyphinedates..
It made me even more sociable and motivated to get things done.

My first course of nuvigil ended up pooping out after taking 150mg for 3 weeks daily. My doctor told me to take 2 consecutive days off of it a week to avoid that happening again and that has worked like a charm. Now i just take 75mg.

I have ADD without hyperactivity and this drug really helped give me the pickup I needed.

Lastly, I requested to doctor to add *Lyrica* to my regimen. I figured since Nardil inhibits the enzyme that breaks down gaba, adding lyrica would increase gaba even more.

I feel even better!! More sociable, comfortable in my own skin, very confident, have plenty of friends now. I've always had a close group but now im branching out to people that i didnt really feel comfortable hanging out with before.

Hopefully this post can help some members of this forum. I know how miserable it is to be suffering from SA.

Cheers,

mr t


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sure ill get some questions about Nuvigil so I'll go ahead and explain what I know.

It is the purified R-enantiomer of Provigil. Yes the drug company Cephalon created this drug for profits like all other drugs but they have different effects. I have taken both. The R-enantiomer of Provigil provides most of the benefits from the drug and less side effects than the other enantiomer. Provigil contains only ~25% R-enatiomer while the rest is the S-enatiomer.

*Provigil* is much more stimulating, likely to cause headaches, possibly anxiety when on first few doses before you adjust to it and increase blood pressure. Also $$$$$$$$$$

*Nuvigi*l is a much smoother drug, no anxiety, no head aches or bp increase, just dopamine boost to be more sociable and help motivation. There is a Nuvigil savings program card you get from your prescribing doctor that brings Nuvigil to only $50/month for 150mg. I only need 75mg at this point so thats really $25/month.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mr t said:


> I tried to cope with my SA through smoking pot for about a year or so. Dont do that, it really only increases you anxiety and makes things worse in the long run.


 There are a number of persons on this site who should realize that.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

It's funny, pretty much everyone I have seen on this site say they are cured of anxiety, gone into remission or have had almost a 100% reduction of symptoms have been on Nardil. Man I wish I could get my hands on some!


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> It's funny, pretty much everyone I have seen on this site say they are cured of anxiety, gone into remission or have had almost a 100% reduction of symptoms have been on Nardil. Man I wish I could get my hands on some!


You think it could give us our initial Buspar experience? hehe.. my problem with it is the sexual side effects... what do you think?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

You're doc wont prescribe it?

Im very lucky to see this renowned psych. He thinks its a shame that nardil is not prescribed alot more but there is so much fear mongering about it among many psychs.

I took a neuropharmacology course and the professor told the class many times about how harsh maois are. And im sitting there in class on nardil, no side effects. I spend a lot of time researching and learning about psychopharmacology in my spare time and actually new many facts about medicines he had not a clue about.

That worries me that guy with phd lacks a lot of the knowledge about drugs than i did. He was my favorite professor and we talk to hours in his office. Often him looking up studies and research to confirm my claims lol


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Buspar is an ineffective drug for most. I tried it with no positive effects. The sexual side effects shouldnt be a huge concern.

Being an maoi nardil also increases dopamine so you generally have inorgasmia if anything. You can lower chances of having that by slowly titrating up.

I had the anorgasmia on 60mg after being on it for a while and it was giving full effects. I dropped down to 45mg per day in morning all at omce. Seems to give better dopamine boost. Ive gone back up to 60mg tho for weeks at a time for a boost and never had inorgasmia again! Lowering dossge and then eventually going back up was effective for me to prevent inorgasmia.

I had post ssri sexual dysfunction that lasted years after stopping them so i was really worried about starting nardil.

I currently have no side effects at all. Best decision of my life to take the risk. I was scared out of my wits about sexual se on nardil and it took like 3 weeks of actually having the pills to actually start it due to fear of sexual se. Dont let a minor thing that can be over come turn u away fr this great medicine!


----------



## nickyfour (Mar 18, 2011)

How do you think, what determines the effectiveness of nardil? that it works on dopamine, GABA, or all at once? I think that its effect on serotonin is not very important. What about selegiline? I am going to try, can it be such effective?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

most steps with pictures

too lazy to read


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

nickyfour said:


> How do you think, what determines the effectiveness of nardil? that it works on dopamine, GABA, or all at once? I think that its effect on serotonin is not very important. What about selegiline? I am going to try, can it be such effective?


There a couple theories for depression/anxiety. The monoamine theory suggests that there is too little monoamines available in the brain.

That seems logical but doesnt explain why antidepressants take weeks to work. And explanation for that is having raised monoamine levels leads to down regulated receptors which would suggest there is too much sensitivity of receptors and that is the underlying cause.

I got a little off track there lol. I thonk all the neurotransmitters being raised including gaba plays important roles. Ssris have blunting effects on dopamine in brain bc dopamine and serotonin effect have a balancing relationship. Too much serotonin will cause extracellular dopamine levels to drop.

Nardil seems to keep the neurotransmitters in balance which would seem to be one of the keyfactors of why it is effective. It avoids a "poop out" bc no neurotransmitter is dominating.

The gaba effect is extremely important in reducing anxiety, you really notice it when it first kicks in. More relaxed, think clearer, less anxiety, more sociable and comfortable in your own skin. Alcohol and benzos are gaba agonists which enhance gabas effect in the brain and both have anxiolytic properties.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

mr t said:


> Current regimen:
> Nardil 45mg (AM on empty stomach)
> Nuvigil 75mg (AM, take 2 days off a week)
> Lyrica 100mg (2 hours before bed)
> ...


"My dad is a psychiatrist and recommended a renowned psych in New Orleans. Luckily I live only a little over an hour away. This guy has won top 100 doctors in America award for the past 10-12 years (forgot exactly when counting his awards on the wall). MD in psychiatry and Ph.D in neuropharmacology so he really knows what he is doing."

Im from new orleans and know most all the psychiatrists and psychologists in the city, who are you referring to? Are you referring to paul pelts by any chance? If not who?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Im from new orleans and know most all the psychiatrists and psychologists in the city, who are you referring to? Are you referring to paul pelts by any chance? If not who?[/QUOTE]

James Barbee


----------



## davetrindle (Aug 4, 2012)

*How is it working now?*

Thanks for your post, I am also on a cocktail including 75mg nuvigil (10mg lexapro, 3mg Klonopin). The recent introduction of nuvigil has totally improved my life, my energy, my outgoingness, my motivation, my sociability.

Any other recommendations, changes to your cocktail? Is it still working?

Thank you very very much, I was so happy to find your post....regards, DaveT


----------



## Darrenlogan56 (Jul 26, 2012)

Woah Mr T you sound a little like me haha, I've been wrestling with SA disorder for around 5 years and went through all the SSRIS and SNRI'S etc, also have ADHD , I take 40mg Xtended release Methylphenidate for it and an extra 5MG of Ritalin when that wears off, I took Provigil for a year at 100mg and found it to be far more smoother than Amphetamine like substances but generally a less effective med for giving me that kick that I enjoy off Methylphenidate. The thing I hate about it though is it makes me feel really edgy as if I have bugs crawling under my skin, it's dopamine activity though helps me until I can find a successor! 

I take Imipramine (Trycyclic) 75mg a day for my Depression and find this has been the first antidepressant to pull me out of the darkness, I also take Lyrica 75mg a day and find that this does help, and assume I have a Glutamate issue because I only get it's Anxiolytic benefits at very high (higher than perscribed) doses. 
I think when I get my Medication review in a couple of weeks I presume it will either go down a Mood stabelizer anti-bipolar kind of medication route or an MAOI , in fairness, I am really scared about going on an MAOI because of the horror stories, despite knowing I shouldn't listen to them because everybodies different, and I do ignore them, 
I'm worried about drug interactions mainly, I also smoked Pot for 2 years there to deal with my SA daily, and have been under the impression (and still am) that it has very good Anxiolytic effects (however a number of side effects and eventually makes the situation worse - i know this as i've recently quit it) 
SA Sufferers do seem to pull through with Nardil and similar MAOI'S i'm worried though that It could just mix with something that I took on a weekend out or that it's too strong a medication to stop if I need to etc, or that I'll have to quit my Methyphenidate etc to start it, lol 

In anycase I'm very glad to hear your feeling better!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Darrenlogan56 said:


> Woah Mr T you sound a little like me haha, I've been wrestling with SA disorder for around 5 years and went through all the SSRIS and SNRI'S etc, also have ADHD , I take 40mg Xtended release Methylphenidate for it and an extra 5MG of Ritalin when that wears off, I took Provigil for a year at 100mg and found it to be far more smoother than Amphetamine like substances but generally a less effective med for giving me that kick that I enjoy off Methylphenidate. The thing I hate about it though is it makes me feel really edgy as if I have bugs crawling under my skin, it's dopamine activity though helps me until I can find a successor!
> 
> I take Imipramine (Trycyclic) 75mg a day for my Depression and find this has been the first antidepressant to pull me out of the darkness, I also take Lyrica 75mg a day and find that this does help, and assume I have a Glutamate issue because I only get it's Anxiolytic benefits at very high (higher than perscribed) doses.
> I think when I get my Medication review in a couple of weeks I presume it will either go down a Mood stabelizer anti-bipolar kind of medication route or an MAOI , in fairness, I am really scared about going on an MAOI because of the horror stories, despite knowing I shouldn't listen to them because everybodies different, and I do ignore them,
> ...


How do you feel when you drink Alcohol ?
I ask because response to alcohol is supposed to be a good way to know if you have issues with glutamate.

(Someone else here could explain this better or correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> How do you feel when you drink Alcohol ?
> I ask because response to alcohol is supposed to be a good way to know if you have issues with glutamate.
> 
> (Someone else here could explain this better or correct me if I'm wrong)


Alcohol is a very 'dirty' substance, the 'Handbook of Substance Abuse: Neurobehavioral Pharmacology' mentions ethanols interactions with dopamine, serotonin, opioid peptides, GABA and glutamate.

http://books.google.com.au/books?id...vioral Pharmacology&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=true


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Alcohol is a very 'dirty' substance, the 'Handbook of Substance Abuse: Neurobehavioral Pharmacology' mentions ethanols interactions with dopamine, serotonin, opioid peptides, GABA and glutamate.
> 
> http://books.google.com.au/books?id...vioral Pharmacology&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=true


Yeah it certainly is 
Cool link. I was trying to find out more about caffeine earlier today and it looks like it has a good section on that 2

I usually get drug Pharmacology from here
http://www.neurotransmitter.net/drugmechanisms.html

"Ethanol's biochemical and behavioral effects are primarily mediated by its positive modulation of GABA-A receptors. Ethanol also has inhibitory effects on glutamate-activated NMDA receptors and to a lesser degree, non-NMDA glutamate-activated receptors. Ethanol may positively affect the function of serotonin 5-HT3 receptors and neuronal nicotinic acetylcholine receptors"

It's kind of interesting reading about this stuff even if half of it goes straight over my head 
Alcohol completely removes my SA/Depression


----------



## Darrenlogan56 (Jul 26, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> How do you feel when you drink Alcohol ?
> I ask because response to alcohol is supposed to be a good way to know if you have issues with glutamate.
> 
> (Someone else here could explain this better or correct me if I'm wrong)


Alcohol for me is generally compulsory on a night out and always has been since the beginning of any social outings dating back to early teens. I have a real love/hate relationship with it because I do enjoy drinking it, and feel the need to drink on nights out due to it's obvious benefits towards reducing anxiety and boosting sociability etc. However I seem to take a deep backlash effect off hangovers, in that I honestly find my system feeling so wrecked, nauseous and really sick in the stomach, and this has made me become less of an Alcohol fan, I think it may be the combinations of my meds and alcohol or else the other substances perhaps on a night out but they are very clean -mainly pharmaceutical drugs only abused.
I've tried to build a tolerance over the years thinking that I was just a 'wus' to drink and couldn't handle it. but I honestly would consume maybe 7-8 beers on a typical night out and still manage to feel destroyed the next day which is very annoying! 
I wouldn't even try drinking for a social anxiety cure because of the sickness I seem to get once it wears off, and I seem to always end up sicker that my mates which is weird :/


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

davetrindle said:


> Thanks for your post, I am also on a cocktail including 75mg nuvigil (10mg lexapro, 3mg Klonopin). The recent introduction of nuvigil has totally improved my life, my energy, my outgoingness, my motivation, my sociability.
> 
> Any other recommendations, changes to your cocktail? Is it still working?
> 
> Thank you very very much, I was so happy to find your post....regards, DaveT


Awesome!! I'm glad to see that nuvigil is helping you out big time. Its a really awesome drug.

Now i take 45mg nardil, 50mg lyrica.. I havent taken nuvigil in a month or so. I havent had the need to for some reason and now i just use it for studying or if im really wiped out.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Darrenlogan56 said:


> Woah Mr T you sound a little like me haha, I've been wrestling with SA disorder for around 5 years and went through all the SSRIS and SNRI'S etc, also have ADHD , I take 40mg Xtended release Methylphenidate for it and an extra 5MG of Ritalin when that wears off, I took Provigil for a year at 100mg and found it to be far more smoother than Amphetamine like substances but generally a less effective med for giving me that kick that I enjoy off Methylphenidate. The thing I hate about it though is it makes me feel really edgy as if I have bugs crawling under my skin, it's dopamine activity though helps me until I can find a successor!
> 
> I take Imipramine (Trycyclic) 75mg a day for my Depression and find this has been the first antidepressant to pull me out of the darkness, I also take Lyrica 75mg a day and find that this does help, and assume I have a Glutamate issue because I only get it's Anxiolytic benefits at very high (higher than perscribed) doses.
> I think when I get my Medication review in a couple of weeks I presume it will either go down a Mood stabelizer anti-bipolar kind of medication route or an MAOI , in fairness, I am really scared about going on an MAOI because of the horror stories, despite knowing I shouldn't listen to them because everybodies different, and I do ignore them,
> ...


I sound alot like you haha. Yea theres alot of fear mongering about MAOIs. The best thing to do is say screw it and take the plunge. The drug interactions are easy to avoid. Dont take other antidepressants and cold medicines with decongestants mainly.

And the food interactions are really over hyped. I just ate pizza with a side of cheese bread. Not "supposed" to eat cheese. You can pretty much eat any cheese except really aged stuff like blue cheese.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> Yeah it certainly is
> Cool link. I was trying to find out more about caffeine earlier today and it looks like it has a good section on that 2
> 
> I usually get drug Pharmacology from here
> http://www.neurotransmitter.net/drugmechanisms.html


Cool, I tend to use these links if I want to quickly look up what a med does;

http://www.slschofield.com/medicine/psychiatric_drugs_chart.html

http://www.neurotransmitter.net/drug_reference.html


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Cool, I tend to use these links if I want to quickly look up what a med does;
> 
> http://www.slschofield.com/medicine/psychiatric_drugs_chart.html
> 
> http://www.neurotransmitter.net/drug_reference.html


I think its awesome you guys are getting informed on these drugs, how they effect NT transmission etc. Majority of ppl do not have a clue whats going on with the drugs they are taking, though i do not blame them at all! I just think its very helpful to know what you are taking and how it works!


----------



## uprising (Aug 10, 2012)

I had my first hypertensive crisis on Nardil a few weeks (and I've been on Nardil for quite a while) ... only had chicken fingers, french fries, and an iced tea .... go figure ... Maybe the meat was old/bad. This wasn't fast food. It's usually a good restaurant. The doctor gave me clonidine in case it happens again. It was scary. My BP got up to around 220/115, and my mom called 911. By the time they got there, it had dropped to 160/90. It finally got back to my normal 115/65 with a 50 bpm pulse. I decided to check my BP because I had the worst headache of my life, which I knew was a sign.

It's odd because I've eaten so much other stuff on the do-not-eat list, and this is what caused it...


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

uprising said:


> I had my first hypertensive crisis on Nardil a few weeks (and I've been on Nardil for quite a while) ... only had chicken fingers, french fries, and an iced tea .... go figure ... Maybe the meat was old/bad. This wasn't fast food. It's usually a good restaurant. The doctor gave me clonidine in case it happens again. It was scary. My BP got up to around 220/115, and my mom called 911. By the time they got there, it had dropped to 160/90. It finally got back to my normal 115/65 with a 50 bpm pulse. I decided to check my BP because I had the worst headache of my life, which I knew was a sign.
> 
> It's odd because I've eaten so much other stuff on the do-not-eat list, and this is what caused it...


Yea sometimes that can happen. Ive had a hypertensive crisis after eating 3 Chikfila sauces. Go figure...

But i keep emergency blood pressure pills on me and i knew what was going on. Popped on in my mouth, monitored my blood pressure and it came down pretty fast.

Maybe you could get some of the emergency pills for your BP.

Have to be careful and know your BP is very high by checking with a BP cuff bc if you take the pills without having a hypertensive crisis it could send your BP dangerously low!


----------



## uprising (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's what the clonidine is for that the doctor gave me ... what drug do you use for a hypertensive crisis?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nifedipine (most popular) 
isosorbide 
niroglycerine 

That's some of the ones I had saved in bookmarks but I am going to the chemist tomorrow and just going to ask the pharmacist.
Also many people think that using a TCA buffers a hypertensive reaction to tyramine. Norepinephrine reuptake inhibition and NE alpha-1 blockade reduce liability apparently


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.dr-bob.org/tips/split/Nifed-MAOI-hypertension.html


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Nifedipine


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. T, I took your advice and got a 50mg script of Lyrica from my psychiatrist to augment with my low dose (45mg) of Nardil. Long story short, it is very effective at kicking anxiety's **s (as you so eloquently put it! lol).

BUT, and it's a very big BUT (unfortunately), the Lyrica gave me anorgasmia that was worse than if I'm just taking Nardil by itself. 

After I started reading online reviews for Lyrica, I learned that it's a big problem for people who are using it. I didn't think 50mg, which is a pretty small dose overall, would cause it but I was definately wrong.

So, now I'm contemplating trying it again with the smallest dose available for Lyrica, which is 25mg. The 50mg worked so well at alleviating my anxiety that I'm hoping that 25mg might work okay as well with maybe not so much anorgasmia. Anyways, it's worth a shot.

But anyone who is interested in trying Lyrica with low dose Nardil, it does work well to kill your anxiety. If sex isn't a concern for you at the moment, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

johnwithsad said:


> Mr. T, I took your advice and got a 50mg script of Lyrica from my psychiatrist to augment with my low dose (45mg) of Nardil. Long story short, it is very effective at kicking anxiety's **s (as you so eloquently put it! lol).
> 
> BUT, and it's a very big BUT (unfortunately), the Lyrica gave me anorgasmia that was worse than if I'm just taking Nardil by itself.
> 
> ...


Great to hear!! Gosh ive been pushing ppl to add lyrica with nardil forever now. really satisfying to hear that u tried it and its working!!

Hm yes ive heard of lyrica lowering sex drive but never have had this problem at the doses ive taken...Maybe things will even out for u soon.

How long have u been on lyrica 50mg?


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

I've only been taking it for a little over two weeks but I've since quit taking it as it was driving me a tad crazy. 

It works so well for anxiety but I have a high libido and not being able to have an orgasm at all makes me really nuts. I can manage to have them with some effort when I'm only on Nardil but with the Lyrica as well it was absolutely impossible.

So, I'm going to try the 25mg capsules and see how they work. The good thing about the capsules is that one can break them open and adjust their dosage if they want to take a little less and still get some benefits.


----------



## Nardil Gaspar (Dec 1, 2012)

*Nardil and Nuvigil and Dr. T*

"More sociable, comfortable in my own skin, very confident, have plenty of friends now. I've always had a close group but now im branching out to people that i didnt really feel comfortable hanging out with before."

Well now it THAT/THIS is not the Holy Grail!

Nardil Gaspar here has been taking Nardil for 25+ years and crashed HARD through the BS 'Where id the CLass Action Lawsuit??' criminal "generic" formulation change in 2003. Lost my business along with what I up until then considered to be my grip on/lease on LIFE. Looked into everything from a bad heater in the house - to things I was using at work only to discover, thanks to The Anxiety Community Nardil board, that the drug was changed without informing the government, our shrinks or anyone else.

Many lives fell apart when mine did. Some have hands and knees crawling kept going trying to help each other. Again, I am Gaspar on the Anxiety Community Nardil chat board.

BTY by any ever lovin' chance are you Dr.T minho amigo especial du Brasil?

Sempre con Deus, eu e' certo Nossa Increvel!! Esta vida sem supressas sen fin e' com coisas profundo! Entao, eu sera verdade charm-me meo amigo.

Anyway Dr. T Gaspar her will embark on a trial with your advised combo of Nardil, Nuvigil and Lymictl? and keep the community here updated.

Thanks and all of us here are fortunate indeed tyo find each other.

Nardil Gaspar checking out for now.


----------



## jnms (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't know that drugs can cure S.A


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

I'm excited of these augmentation options that can be added to Nardil.

I was on Adderall last year and it was very pro-social but had too much anxiety w/ it. I even took Klonopin 2mg every day to counteract the anxiety but of course eventually built tolerance to the Klonopin.

I want to add Nuvigil in a month or so if I'm not getting pro social effects from Nardil. ( I am pretty sure i have ADD/ADHD)

Maybe the Lyrica too.

My doc will probably say it's too soon to add those drugs until I find out the benefits of Nardil (whcih makes sense). 

But the Nuvigil could be a possibility to add quickly if I'm experience extreme fatigue.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Nardil + Nuvigil isnt this totally dangerous? Nuvigil boost dopamine could this not lead to a dopamine syndrome when you're on a maoi?


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

butterz said:


> Nardil + Nuvigil isnt this totally dangerous? Nuvigil boost dopamine could this not lead to a dopamine syndrome when you're on a maoi?


Negative:

http://www.drugs.com/drug_interactions.php


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

But nardil + adderall wouldn't work right? Is nuvigil better than adderall for add?


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

butterz said:


> But nardil + adderall wouldn't work right? Is nuvigil better than adderall for add?


I took Nardil with Dexamphetamine for ages. Didn't really do me any good. 
I really struggled with Nardil side effects and nothing seemed to be able to resolve them.
I also added Modafinil - also without success

With so many stims on board there is a point you have to ask - are you well or are you tweaking?

Goes to show how drug response is a very individual thing


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

butterz said:


> But nardil + adderall wouldn't work right? Is nuvigil better than adderall for add?


Adderall says it's a contraindication. Although I know of someone on here using Parnate + Adderall.

Can't answer 2nd question.


----------

